# Problem with spams and antiv on qmail

## Cuculetea

Hello,

First a install gentoo on amd64 and i install qmail after this tutorial https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-539101-highlight-qmail.html , all looks okey at first look....then i see i start to receive spam....i remember i already configure spamassasin..and try to test with "test_installation.sh -doit" (if is anyone who don´t know what is it just tell me and will past the code) and ofcourse i get a error...

./test_installation.sh -doit

setting QMAILQUEUE to /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl for this test...

setting QMAILQUEUE to /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl for this test...

Sending standard test message - no viruses...

done!

Sending eicar test virus - should be caught by perlscanner module...

X-Qmail-Scanner-1.25st:[MYIP11944645127188262] clamdscan: corrupt or unknown clamd scanner error or memory/resource/perms problem - exit status 512/2

qmail-inject: fatal: qq temporary problem (#4.3.0)

Bad error. qmail-inject died

But this error was after i modify softlimit to 80000000

And the antispam stel don´t work....i try to read here, on google nothing to work for me...a friend of me install on gentoo qmail from qmailrocks but after tutorial for slackware and is say is very very okey for him...and i try this but is not the same coz i have amd64.....i try to install vqmail i faild, i try to install horde..the same i faild....i have to many error....i don´t know is the gentoo linux or is because is not so stablel on amd64.......if any one want to lose some time to help me i think i will by very happy:)

Thx in advance......

----------

## tranquilcool

do;

backup /usr/bin/clamdscan

then;

cp /usr/bin/clamscan /usr/bin/clamdscan

----------

## Cuculetea

cp /usr/bin/clamscand /usr/bin/clamdscan

cp: cannot stat `/usr/bin/clamscand': No such file or directory

Another idee pls?

----------

## tranquilcool

 *Cuculetea wrote:*   

> cp /usr/bin/clamscand /usr/bin/clamdscan
> 
> cp: cannot stat `/usr/bin/clamscand': No such file or directory
> 
> Another idee pls?

 

sorry should be;  cp /usr/bin/clamscan /usr/bin/clamdscan

clamscan not clamscand. 

has been corrected in the former post.

----------

## Cuculetea

U are right, now is working ok...."./test-installation -doit" is working okey but i seding messages to user@localhost.domain , i donºt understande why is put that localhost, and second , antispam donºt say nothing about the messages spam---i canºt get it why is not working now:(( the antispam...

----------

## tranquilcool

it puts the localhost in the test message only.

i suppose you are using qmail-scanner

otherwise look in qmail-scanner.pl to specify your domains

then look for spamc subject in qmail-scanner.pl 

and write inside the brackets something like "***SPAM***"

----------

## Cuculetea

if i delete this  

```
RECIP=`echo $DD |sed -e "s/^.*='//g" -e "s/';//g"
```

 from the test_installation.sh file then is seding the emails okey.

and second when i look to  

```
nano /var/spool/qmailscan/qmail-queue.log
```

 this is what i see

```
Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:01:35 CET:29013: +++ starting debugging for process 29013 (ppid=29012) by uid=0

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:01:35 CET:29013: w_c: elapsed time from start 0.00169 secs

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:01:35 CET:29013: return-path='', recips='root@mydomain'

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:01:35 CET:29013: from='Qmail-Scanner Test <mydomain@mydomain>', subj='Qmail-Scanner viral test (3/4): checking non-perlscanner AV...', via local process 29013

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:01:37 CET:29013: clamdscan: there be a virus! (Eicar-Test-Signature)

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:01:37 CET:29013: clamdscan: finished scan in 1.81472 secs

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:01:37 CET:29013: ini_sc: finished scan of "/var/spool/qmailscan/tmp/myip119487609571829013"...

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:01:37 CET:29013: ------ Process 29013 finished. Total of 1.824903 secs

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:01:37 CET:29026: +++ starting debugging for process 29026 (ppid=29025) by uid=0

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:01:37 CET:29026: w_c: elapsed time from start 0.001513 secs

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:01:37 CET:29026: return-path='', recips='root@mydomain'

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:01:37 CET:29026: from='sb55sb55@yahoo.com', subj='Qmail-Scanner anti-spam test (4/4): checking SpamAssassin [if present] (There yours for FREE!)', via local process 29026

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:01:37 CET:29026: This is a PLAIN text message, skip virus scanners - but not SA

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:01:40 CET:29026: SA: finished scan in 3.030584 secs - hits=?/?

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:01:40 CET:29026: p_s: finished scan in 0.008949 secs

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:01:40 CET:29026: ini_sc: finished scan of "/var/spool/qmailscan/tmp/myip119487609771829026"...

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:01:40 CET:29026: ------ Process 29026 finished. Total of 3.071824 secs

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:07:21 CET:29076: +++ starting debugging for process 29076 (ppid=29075) by uid=0

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:07:21 CET:29076: w_c: elapsed time from start 0.001168 secs

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:07:21 CET:29076: return-path='', recips='root@mydomain'

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:07:21 CET:29076: from='Qmail-Scanner Test <mydomain@mydomain>', subj='Qmail-Scanner test (1/4): inoffensive message', via local process 29076

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:07:21 CET:29076: This is a PLAIN text message, skip virus scanners - but not SA

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:07:24 CET:29076: SA: finished scan in 3.021883 secs - hits=?/?

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:07:24 CET:29076: p_s: finished scan in 0.008975 secs

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:07:24 CET:29076: ini_sc: finished scan of "/var/spool/qmailscan/tmp/myip119487644171829076"...

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:07:24 CET:29076: ------ Process 29076 finished. Total of 3.062757 secs

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:07:24 CET:29087: +++ starting debugging for process 29087 (ppid=29086) by uid=0

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:07:24 CET:29087: w_c: elapsed time from start 0.001678 secs

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:07:24 CET:29087: return-path='', recips='root@mydomain'

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:07:24 CET:29087: from='Qmail-Scanner Test <mydomain@mydomain>', subj='Qmail-Scanner viral test (2/4): checking perlscanner...', via local process 29087

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:07:26 CET:29087: clamdscan: finished scan in 1.793164 secs

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:07:29 CET:29087: SA: finished scan in 3.019623 secs - hits=?/?

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:07:29 CET:29087: p_s: finished scan in 0.009365 secs

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:07:29 CET:29087: ini_sc: finished scan of "/var/spool/qmailscan/tmp/myip119487644471829087"...

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:07:29 CET:29087: ------ Process 29087 finished. Total of 4.854693 secs

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:07:29 CET:29115: +++ starting debugging for process 29115 (ppid=29114) by uid=0

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:07:29 CET:29115: w_c: elapsed time from start 0.001715 secs

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:07:29 CET:29115: return-path='', recips='root@mydomain'

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:07:29 CET:29115: from='Qmail-Scanner Test <mydomain@mydomain>', subj='Qmail-Scanner viral test (3/4): checking non-perlscanner AV...', via local process 29115

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:07:31 CET:29115: clamdscan: there be a virus! (Eicar-Test-Signature)

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:07:31 CET:29115: clamdscan: finished scan in 1.807857 secs

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:07:31 CET:29115: ini_sc: finished scan of "/var/spool/qmailscan/tmp/myip119487644971829115"...

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:07:31 CET:29115: ------ Process 29115 finished. Total of 1.818123 secs

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:07:31 CET:29126: +++ starting debugging for process 29126 (ppid=29125) by uid=0

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:07:31 CET:29126: w_c: elapsed time from start 0.001513 secs

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:07:31 CET:29126: return-path='', recips='root@mydomain'

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:07:31 CET:29126: from='sb55sb55@yahoo.com', subj='Qmail-Scanner anti-spam test (4/4): checking SpamAssassin [if present] (There yours for FREE!)', via local process 29126

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:07:31 CET:29126: This is a PLAIN text message, skip virus scanners - but not SA

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:07:34 CET:29126: SA: finished scan in 3.018185 secs - hits=?/?

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:07:34 CET:29126: p_s: finished scan in 0.008796 secs

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:07:34 CET:29126: ini_sc: finished scan of "/var/spool/qmailscan/tmp/myip119487645171829126"...

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:07:34 CET:29126: ------ Process 29126 finished. Total of 3.05564 secs
```

i dont understande why is say 

```
Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:01:37 CET:29013: clamdscan: there be a virus! (Eicar-Test-Signature)
```

 but dont do nothing and 

```
Mon, 12 Nov 2007 15:07:34 CET:29126: SA: finished scan in 3.018185 secs - hits=?/?
```

 why is say "hits=?/?"

----------

## tranquilcool

you have to use an email client for example evolution

or kmail to see if the mail with the test virus is delivered or not.

the ?/? is ok it depends on spamassassin settings.

you don't have to remove that line.

i think you are running fast-spamassassin then it's sufficient

just editing this line in qmail-scanner.pl;

my $spamc_subject='';

to this;

my $spamc_subject='*** SPAM ***';

----------

## Cuculetea

First thanks u answer me so fast...Yes u right i running fast-spamassassin.....I try to reinstall all, and i reinstall, first on vpopmail i see this and was need this, was another problem of my email server.

```
configure: WARNING: -----------------------------------------------------

configure: WARNING: expect not found - will not be able to change passwds

configure: WARNING: in webmail

configure: WARNING: -----------------------------------------------------
```

Now i canºt run test-installation. is give me this

```
An error has occured.

Cannot find any reference to the Q-S administrator Email address in

/var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl on your system!

Exiting....
```

and the spamassassin is not working, i put what u say to me on /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl but same think happen...donºt modify any subject....the server is working well but this and the problem to put something for the client to change the passwor are the only 2 problems i have until now.. :Sad: 

----------

## Cuculetea

So is any one who can help me? tell me what dates do i need to post here to see i donºt even know what to try more....the receive to many spams:(

----------

## tranquilcool

you have to edit qmail-scanner-queue.pl and

add you email-addresses;

my $V_FROM=

my $QUARANTINE_CC=

my @local_domains_array=('

of course you have vpopmail domain and admin email.

forget about the password stuff. that's for letting users

change their email address. if it's a single host why do you need that.

according to me the setup was working fine before you reinstalled it.

there wasn't any need to reinstall.

----------

## Cuculetea

is not a singlel host i have 3 until now and willbe many

----------

## tranquilcool

then you can check http://www.qmailrocks.org/imap_rh.htm and follow the password relative issues.

----------

## Cuculetea

i make the modification on qmail-scanner... and not work:(

----------

## tranquilcool

you can install qmail-scanner yourself from source.

that's what i do as it helps to fine-gran it.

this is my configuration;

/configure --domain domain.com --admin change_me --skip-text-msgs no --local-domains "domain.com,www.domain.com,localhost" --add-dscr-hdrs yes --add-dscr-hdrs "X-Antivirus-domain.com" --ignore-eol-check yes --log-details yes --skip-setuid-test --redundant yes --notify admin

change admin user, domain ecc according to you configuration.

----------

## janusz.slota

Here is my solution for clamdscan: corrupt or unknown clamd scanner error or memory/resource/perms problem - exit status 512/2

```
nano -w /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl
```

change (line 821 in my file)

```
mkdir("$ENV{'TMPDIR'}",0750)||&error_condition("$ENV{'TMPDIR'} exists - try again later...");
```

to

```
mkdir("$ENV{'TMPDIR'}",0777)||&error_condition("$ENV{'TMPDIR'} exists - try again later...");
```

0750 to 0777

----------

